# Advice needed on renting



## JoeEF

Greetings everybody!

Firstly, let me thank you all for creating such a friendly and helpful community. The countless threads I read here were filled with invaluable information. That said, as of next week, I'll be landing in Thailand for a 3-month extended vacation/winter avoidance operation. During my time there, I'm looking to rent a furnished house in which to stay. 

Now, I've scoured Craigslist Thailand, the Thai Visa classifieds and a few other rental property sites, and while there are some interesting offers, I had suspected - and later confirmed in some of the others threads in this forum - that the best deals are surely not advertised online and/or in English.

Ideally, I'd love a detached property with a waterfront view, as I am first and foremost looking for peace and quiet. However, since it does seem that the majority of the cheaper offers are in the north, I could settle for a comparably scenic view instead. I do not need to be in a major city, so long as I have a reasonably proximity to amenities such as groceries and a couple of restaurants. A solid Internet connection is also a must. Ideally, I'd like to pay around 10,000-12,000 Baht/month, although I suppose I could go up to 18,000 if need be. Preferably, this should include utilities, as I've also read here that there is quite the markup on water and electricity tariffs.

So my question for all you knowledgeable folk is quite simply: how does one go about finding a place to live? Are there agencies to visit once I land in Bangkok? Should I just grab a local paper there and scan the classifieds? Are there other websites I should know about? Also, if I do get a place on a monthly basis, is my rent likely to skyrocket as we approach the holiday season?

Naturally, any feedback would be much appreciated, or if anybody else has some unrelated advice to give, I welcome that as well! Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Mindaugas

Hi Joe,

I act as an agent in Bangkok, honestly i can advise you that you'll not find a house for like this money. Maximum what you can get is a 1 bedroom around 40sqm condominium or service apartment where will be included daily cleaning and bedding change once per week. 
To search it's quite easy, but same time is difficult, for like this money normal agent will not run around to much because as you said you'll be here 3 months. So maximum what agent will get is 10% from your monthly staying that's in total max 5400THB. As me for like this commission i'll not move out from my office in smelly and hot Bangkok. But sure i have some in my lists cheap properties and sometimes direct people there, normally foreigners.
Give me more details, which location you prefer? Which BTS station when will be easy to advice you. 
In Pattaya you can get studio condominium near sea for 18,000 B.
Good luck and if any more questions let me know.

Mindaugas


----------



## Guest

Adding to Mindaugas's comments, up in the north you won't find a detached property with a view at that sort of money either, unless you head right out of town into very remote areas. I have a detached, furnished house in a pretty rough area of Chiang Mai right now, but that costs me, including charges etc, about 14000 baht pm. For the price I also get drunken brawls, midnight arguments between spouses, karaoke at full blast when you least expect it, and bar girls, usually drunk themselves, in noisy high heels, clumping around streets and balconies between 3 and 6 am! 

If you want comfort, calm and facilities for that kind of money, an unfashionable town, and a very small property is your best bet.


----------



## Acid_Crow

Head south, to Krabi perhaps, and you'll find 2 bedroom bungalows fully furnished for 10-15k a month. Close to where I live there are houses with 4 bedrooms and pool, fully furnished going for 15-20k/month (only for longer terms though).

These houses and bungalows arn't seafront or even seaview, but you'll never be more than a couple of minutes away from the beach (by motorbike).


----------



## JoeEF

Hello gents!

Thanks for the replies so far. 

Mindaugas, perhaps I wasn't clear, but I'm not actually interested in staying in Bangkok... I was hoping for a smaller, quieter corner of the country. I have no doubt that my price range is quite unrealistic for Bangkok itself!

Frogblooger, you are no doubt correct in your assertion, although I am a bit perplexed then. I have found ads for quite a few fully furnished detached houses in Chiang Mai in the 12,000B range. _I would have posted a few links, but it seems I am prevented from doing so._ One was near the Government Centre, one in Ban Wang Tan, one in San sai. So, that said, did I miss something here? Is there a catch in these that I am not aware of? Are they, as you say, in more unpleasant parts of town?

Acid_Crow, would you have any tips on finding such a place in Krabi? Or is it just a matter of showing up and taking a look around?

I'll tell you gents, I would normally not have a problem with an apartment, but I am concerend with neighborly noise. That is a huge problem here in Canada, there seems to be very little respect and courtesy left these days, and I would assume that is a worldwide phenomena. Would anyone care to comment on that?

Thanks again!

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Acid_Crow

Your best bet is to just show up in Ao Nang, the beach area of Krabi, rent a motorbike and drive around looking for "For rent" signs. Book a hotel for the first night(s).

And don't forget to ask around. There are many places without signs, nice houses without neighbours, hidden in the jungle..


----------



## Acid_Crow

Can try the internet to, but it's usually more expensive than just looking around for yourself.

Here's one i found with beachfront.


----------



## Guest

All the places you mention (CM) are a fair distance out of town, so not too practical for those wanting to nip in, unless you have a car. They are probably the village-style estates, the 'moo baans', where you can find small, rather unprepossessing bungalow-style properties with tiny gardens for even less than 10k in some of the older, less luxurious estates. But I would reckon on close to an extra 4000 b per month for electric, water, tv, internet etc. Plus travel costs - if you're 25/30 minutes away from the town centre, unless you take your life in your hands and ride a scooter/bike, a tuk-tuk return journey to the nearest of those locations would be about 250 baht per round-trip...

My place was near the town centre, walking distance, so correspondingly more expensive...


----------



## JoeEF

Hello again,

Acid_Crow: Thanks for the links and the tips, it's much appreciated!

Frogblogger: Interesting, I'll have to give your points some consideration. 250B doesn't seem so bad, although I suppose if it's something you're doing quite regularly, it can become quite a problem. Besides having access to more of a vivid nightlife and access to more shops and restaurants, would you say there's a major advantage to being in a city center?

I have another question for you gents, if you please; Is there a guide for knowing the approximate rates that metered cabs should be charging you for any given trip, so as to know if you are being ripped off by a rigged meter?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Guest

City centre advantage? Depends on individual preference; some like to stroll into town for a lazy hour in a coffee shop, watch the bustle of life, enjoy various cultural pursuits within easy reach, go listen to some music, stroll through the night bazaar... it's not all about night life or shopping. When you're in town you have the easy choice - stay in your home, or go for a wander (for whatever reason). When you're out of town, it's stay in... or stay in. It can be a major logistical operation to make a trip into the city.

I'm for the quiet life myself - when I'm in France where I live I can't even see another house. But somehow in Thailand it's different - the city is like a magnet, I can't get enough of people watching, just absorbing the atmosphere. Even after a few years that hasn't changed. Not that I go out every day...

Many people transform a little when they move from West to East, a new lease of life almost!

My advice would be to wait until you arrive before booking somewhere... there are plenty of one month leases available too, and by taking a guesthouse room for a week or so in your preferred location you can take the time to look around, and not make any mistakes...


----------



## Serendipity2

JoeEF said:


> Greetings everybody!
> 
> Firstly, let me thank you all for creating such a friendly and helpful community. The countless threads I read here were filled with invaluable information. That said, as of next week, I'll be landing in Thailand for a 3-month extended vacation/winter avoidance operation. During my time there, I'm looking to rent a furnished house in which to stay.
> 
> Now, I've scoured Craigslist Thailand, the Thai Visa classifieds and a few other rental property sites, and while there are some interesting offers, I had suspected - and later confirmed in some of the others threads in this forum - that the best deals are surely not advertised online and/or in English.
> 
> Ideally, I'd love a detached property with a waterfront view, as I am first and foremost looking for peace and quiet. However, since it does seem that the majority of the cheaper offers are in the north, I could settle for a comparably scenic view instead. I do not need to be in a major city, so long as I have a reasonably proximity to amenities such as groceries and a couple of restaurants. A solid Internet connection is also a must. Ideally, I'd like to pay around 10,000-12,000 Baht/month, although I suppose I could go up to 18,000 if need be. Preferably, this should include utilities, as I've also read here that there is quite the markup on water and electricity tariffs.
> 
> So my question for all you knowledgeable folk is quite simply: how does one go about finding a place to live? Are there agencies to visit once I land in Bangkok? Should I just grab a local paper there and scan the classifieds? Are there other websites I should know about? Also, if I do get a place on a monthly basis, is my rent likely to skyrocket as we approach the holiday season?
> 
> Naturally, any feedback would be much appreciated, or if anybody else has some unrelated advice to give, I welcome that as well! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe



JoeEF, 

Sorry but they don't allow Canadians into Thailand! [just kidding] You want a quiet place with a water/lake/ocean/river view and good Internet connection and cheap? On your budget that will take some doing. May I suggest you need to prioritize a bit? It sounds like the Internet connection for your laptop is top of the list. Few places in Thailand have a truly 'solid' Internet connectivity - just the larger towns and cities but then I'm not sure what you mean by solid. 

The best approach I would think, would be to visit several communities and see which you like - they are all different - and once you find a place that 'feels right' and has the amenities you need then walk around and ask around for a place to live. Most landlords want one year leases but may be willing to lease for a shorter period. In your position I would use a real estate agent to help find good deals or consult a lawyer before signing on the dotted line - at least for a long term lease. For a three month lease probably not that important BUT read the lease and keep a signed copy of it for your protection. Obviously you'll want it in English as well - I'm guessing reading Thai isn't your strong suit.

For your first trip I would visit several places rather than trying to find that perfect place right off the bat. What's perfect for me might not be perfect for you. Perhaps a few nights in Krabi, Phuket, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai and a few other places and then decide from there. Thailand is a pretty good sized country with many cities and towns to choose from so have a great trip, don't try to find perfection immediately and learn a bit about the country if you've not been there before. And be sure to check out both the flora and the fauna while there. 

Serendipity2


----------



## JoeEF

Frogblogger: I do enjoy wandering, so I suppose a city centre would make sense. Conversely, I am sensitive to noise, and I am looking to escape to the middle of nowhere, so to speak. Well, no matter, I suppose I'll play it by ear. I certainly hope you're right about the new lease on life though; truth to be told, part of the reason of my travels is so escape the futility and tediousness of Western life as I see it.

S2, well I guess I'll just have to pretend to be 'merican, won't I?  Seriously though, the Internet is important because it allows me to manage my business and make calls when necessary. I've been told Thailand is fairly well connected, but once again, I guess I'll just have to play it by ear. As far as the real estate agent goes, should I just walk into any real estate office, or are there more respectable offices I should visit first?

I would have loved to just a rent a car long-term and take a driving tour of the country, although most of the travel books I've read on the subject seem to suggest that if you go to a cheaper, smaller, private agency, you're inviting problems; whereas if you go the larger, multinational chains, the cost becomes prohibitive. Truthfully, I'd prefer a car (or open-ended jeep of some kind) simply because I don't trust myself to not kill myself on a motorbike. Do any of you have any experience renting?

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Mindaugas

I send you mail into private also you can contact on the phone 0880110124


----------



## Bobr

I rent a house in Sattahip/Plutaluang, which is very close to Utapo Airport. Nice house, about 10 years old, well built clean and fenced, 5000 baht a month. If you get away from Bangkok or Pattaya there are many reasonably priced rentals, and you are quite correct, the cheaper ones are not advertised very well. I found mine through a co-worker. Also, good place to say that renting here is the best option. My rent is about 1/300 of what the house would sell for, so it's silly to buy. Renting is safer since you cannot own land here and the silly companies to circumvent the law are shakey at best. Also, when you rent it is easy to move if you have problem neighbors or just get tired of the area. Problem neighbors are a much bigger problem here than at home for obvious reasons.


----------



## Guest

Yes renting can be pot luck as far as neighbours go. I've rented twice in Thai-only areas. First time lucky - great neighbours, quiet, helpful, kept an eye out for each other. Second time I had a house full of bar girls on one side (nothing wrong with that you might think... but stiletto heels banging along concrete steps and verandas at all hours of the night, plus their mostly being pretty drunk and very noisy, got a bit wearing at times). Opposite I had a Thai couple that were constantly screaming at each other, and beating each other up. The police were there several times. next to them was a family whose sole source of amusement seemed to be playing their karaoke machine full belt, while getting steadily drunker on Thai whisky, singing along out of tune with that &ù%§@`stuff the Thais call popular music (sounds ok for about two songs when you first hear it, then by the third you start pulling your hair out).


----------



## Bobr

frogblogger said:


> Yes renting can be pot luck as far as neighbours go. I've rented twice in Thai-only areas. First time lucky - great neighbours, quiet, helpful, kept an eye out for each other. Second time I had a house full of bar girls on one side (nothing wrong with that you might think... but stiletto heels banging along concrete steps and verandas at all hours of the night, plus their mostly being pretty drunk and very noisy, got a bit wearing at times). Opposite I had a Thai couple that were constantly screaming at each other, and beating each other up. The police were there several times. next to them was a family whose sole source of amusement seemed to be playing their karaoke machine full belt, while getting steadily drunker on Thai whisky, singing along out of tune with that &ù%§@`stuff the Thais call popular music (sounds ok for about two songs when you first hear it, then by the third you start pulling your hair out).


That's my point, in England or America you could complain to the police or even get a court order if necessary, here there is nothing you can do about it but move. I've heard several horror stories from people who have bought houses here and gotten neighbors from hell, and there was nothing they could do about it. I do admire that unlike us, the Thai's do have some loyalty to each other for no other reason than being Thai, so if a farang clashes with a Thai he usually loses.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Yes renting can be pot luck as far as neighbours go. I've rented twice in Thai-only areas. First time lucky - great neighbours, quiet, helpful, kept an eye out for each other. Second time I had a house full of bar girls on one side (nothing wrong with that you might think... but stiletto heels banging along concrete steps and verandas at all hours of the night, plus their mostly being pretty drunk and very noisy, got a bit wearing at times). Opposite I had a Thai couple that were constantly screaming at each other, and beating each other up. The police were there several times. next to them was a family whose sole source of amusement seemed to be playing their karaoke machine full belt, while getting steadily drunker on Thai whisky, singing along out of tune with that &ù%§@`stuff the Thais call popular music (sounds ok for about two songs when you first hear it, then by the third you start pulling your hair out).



frogblogger,

Your neighbors in that second house probably bragged to their friends as to what a quiet farang neighbor they had!


----------

